# Baldness post neutering.



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Has anybody experienced this?
Just noticed that Alfie has a bald patch above his ear and the fur on the other side is extremely thin. He isnt scratching at all and the skin underneath looks fine.
After a quick Google it seems there is one type of mite that could do it but it coincides with him being neutered a couple of weeks ago so that seems more likely!
So has anyone elses dog had hair loss after neutering? (really want to know if it will rectify itself and how bad it will get...I cant find the answer on line and Im worried I might end up with a bald dog!!LOL).


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

hmm, nobody else has come across this then?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Never have noticed any problem with mine after spaying and neutering and not particularly heard of it, although in some breeds spaying and neutering can seem to cause changes to the coat itself.

There is demodex mites, that live in the hair follicles that can cause localised patches of baldness and they are not usually itchy.

What breed is he? Have you looked up health problems in the breed to see if there is any breed related problems causing hair loss.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He is a Chihuahua x mini Dachshund and they dont generally have problems (except alopecia in blues, but he's ginger!).
I did think of mites but the timing is 2 weeks after his neutering op and hair loss does happen apparently, although it is rare. It seemed more likely that the change in hormone levels had affected his hair growth.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> He is a Chihuahua x mini Dachshund and they dont generally have problems (except alopecia in blues, but he's ginger!).
> I did think of mites but the timing is 2 weeks after his neutering op and hair loss does happen apparently, although it is rare. It seemed more likely that the change in hormone levels had affected his hair growth.


A lot of dogs have demodex mites, but a healthy immune system keeps them down in small numbers so you don't get problems or symptoms. If the immune system is below par as in illness, stress, or maybe even going through the stress of the operation then the mites can multiply so it may be possible.

I thought I had read about certain skin problems in the daxie to do with hairloss, so I had a quick look and apparently in the Mini wirehaired and smooth there is Pattern baldness,, ear pinnae alopecia, Malessesia dermatitis.
Causes and modes of inheritance though I didn't go into.

The only skin problems having a quick look in chis seems to be atophy sensitivity to pollens, and other protein particles but that mentioned causing intense itching.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have heard of hormone related alopecia and dermatitis - but don't know any specifics. Might be worth talking to your vet.


----------

